# Paper Bags



## FUM (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't have enough glass jars for all of my harvest. Is ti alright to leave the over flow in paper bags?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 22, 2009)

FUM said:
			
		

> I don't have enough glass jars for all of my harvest. Is ti alright to leave the over flow in paper bags?


 
*hey man ..*
*if your curing them i would go ZIP LOCK bags.... air tight.. just like a jar..*
*LH*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Locked (Nov 22, 2009)

Sounds like a nice problem to hve...   I wld go ziplock too but be gentle with them...I wld not want a lot of the icky sticky to get on the inside of the bags. You cld always put the baggies in the freezer when they are empty then turn them inside out and harvest any trichs off the inside of the baggies if they do wind up nice and crusty...


----------



## Funkfarmer (Nov 22, 2009)

Paper bags will dry it out too much. You could also use tupper ware type containers.


----------



## FUM (Nov 22, 2009)

Yea the paper has the buds bone dry, but isn't that just what we want ? Bone dry before it is stored in jars ? That's where I again used the little sashes of rice to insure dryness and no mold. Then when I get ready smoke this bone dry bud I use an orange or apple peal to moisten the buds. If I'm doing something wrong, please advise.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 22, 2009)

Hi FUM,

I dry my bud until the stems snap like a twig before I store them in jars but the buds still have a tiny bit of moisture in them.  If your buds are really dry and too crumbly already you can freshen them up.  All you want to accomplish is getting a bit of moistness back in your buds & you would do better to use a small 1 x 1" square of new sponge that is damp but not dripping wet.  Put it in your baggie and check it every couple of hours.  imho putting veg or fruit matter could encourage some kind of funk to get a start in your buds.  I've also put some freshly harvested bud in with some dry buds to re-hydrate but the more I thought about it being bad and possibly encouraging mold development and i started to use the sponge squares and they work great.

Peace!


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 22, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hi FUM,
> 
> I dry my bud until the stems snap like a twig before I store them in jars but the buds still have a tiny bit of moisture in them. If your buds are really dry and too crumbly already you can freshen them up. All you want to accomplish is getting a bit of moistness back in your buds & you would do better to use a small 1 x 1" square of new sponge that is damp but not dripping wet. Put it in your baggie and check it every couple of hours. imho putting veg or fruit matter could encourage some kind of funk to get a start in your buds. I've also put some freshly harvested bud in with some dry buds to re-hydrate but the more I thought about it being bad and possibly encouraging mold development and i started to use the sponge squares and they work great.
> 
> Peace!


 
:yeahthat: *.... Fum... you want to dry it as slow as possible.. thast where and why i cut out the brown bag.. just hanging till the stem snaps like dos stated seems to wrk great... ..*
*Hey, DOS i have found instead of using apple/wet paper. or sponge.. a couple small popcorn nugs will do it.. htem crispy dry nugs suck the moisture right out of them hehehe... ...*
*take care play safe. yall..*
*LH*


----------



## FUM (Nov 23, 2009)

The sponge is a idea sounds great dos.,thanks. I've used water before, but thought that fruit would taste better. For sure, don't want funk on my gals. So is there anything wrong with leaving my buds sit  in jars bone dry until I'm ready to smoke? I'm I loosing quality? Peace out


----------

